# Champagne?



## Crystal.S (Sep 16, 2017)

This is my 3 month razors edge named Dexter. Can you give me some information and tell me if he's a champagne?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Crystal.S!

Dexter is gorgeous. What a good looking boy with a sweet face. Thank you for the introduction and the fantastic pics. Champagne he is. 

Joe


----------



## Crystal.S (Sep 16, 2017)

Thank you so much.


----------

